# قسم للموسيقى



## يوليوس44 (1 يونيو 2011)

*   انشاء قسم جديد للموسيقى فقط لاغير . موسيقى الافلام وموسيقى الترانيم  
   لو ممكن موسيقة بتهوفن وغير بس تكون موسيقة فقط لا غير ولان دةممكن مش يكون مقبول  لكن تكون موضوع الدراسة   منكم  خلينا فى الموسيقة الافلام وموسيقة الترانيم والحان فقط 
 اما موضوع موسيقى  بتهوفن وغيرة فقط يدرس المنتدى هل يقبل ام لالا 
 وسلام المسيح معكم*​


----------



## tonyturboman (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

ليه لأ ؟
بيتهوفن وموزارت وشتراوس
اقتراح جميل


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

  اقترااااااح روووووووعة ...​


----------



## يهودى (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

*اقتراح جميل *


----------



## antonius (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

اعتقد حتّى يتم فتح اي قسم يجب ان يكون هناك اكثر من مئة موضوع يمكن نقلها اليه فوراً...
هل هناك عدد كافي من الاعضاء المهتمّين بهكذا قسم و لهم مواضيع يمكننا افتتاح القسم بها؟
..
هذا الامر الوحيد الذي في بالي...بقى نشوف راي الادارة


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

لا احب فتح هذا الباب


----------



## tonyturboman (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*




هالة الحب قال:


> لا احب فتح هذا الباب


 لماذا ؟؟


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

الموسيقى تنمى العقل والاحاسيس لماذا لا الموسيقه الراقيه مفيده لصحتنا


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*



سندريلا 2011 قال:


> الموسيقى تنمى العقل والاحاسيس لماذا لا الموسيقه الراقيه مفيده لصحتنا



*شكرا اختى على الكلمات الرائعه فعلا و انا مستغرب لماذا
 الموسيقى فقط  
فى اولا موسيقى   الترانيم والافلام المسيحيه 
  ثانيا :_  موسيقى الروائع العالميه    مثل بتهوفن 
 ثالثا :- يكون موسيقى  المشهورة فى البلدان العالم  مثل الصين واليابان وغيرها 
  اعتقد انها فكرة جميله وروعه  لكن لماذا لم بتم الفتح  انا مستغرب  وانا لس لى علاقه قويه مع الادارة  
  ربنا يفتح عقلهم   اكيد هيكون قسم جميل  ربنا ينور عقلهم​*


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*

مبدئياً : ما لفت نظري تهجئة " *موسيقة* " ، أعتقد أنني درستها " موسيقي " ، 

لو عندك سند تهجئة جديد ، أستأذنك طرحه للأستفادة ..



> *اما موضوع موسيقى  بتهوفن وغيرة فقط يدرس المنتدى هل يقبل ام لالا *



لو عايز سيمفونيات لـلعالمي yanni ، أو bethoven أو motsart أو zamfir عندي شوية بنام عليهم ..

مرجعية قبول ذلك أو رفضه فذلك يرجع للتوجه الإداري و طموحاته (( ذلك ليس جواب عن لسانهم )) 

لكنه أستشعار عام ..

رأيئ بحرمانية أي شئ _ مختصراً _ أسلوب تنفيذ الشئ ربما يتجاوز الخطوط الخضراء أو متاح ، 

ما خلقه الله لا يدنسه إنسان ، سيادة الملك / داوود كان لديه حس موسيقي مبكر ..

==

bye ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*



zama قال:


> مبدئياً : ما لفت نظري تهجئة " *موسيقة* " ، أعتقد أنني درستها " موسيقي " ،
> 
> لو عندك سند تهجئة جديد ، أستأذنك طرحه للأستفادة ..
> 
> ...


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: قسم للموسيقة*




> *تحياتى اخوك يوليوس ومش هعمل تعديل*


يا سيد الناس (( صلي ع النبي و أرشم الصليب بوشك ))  ، داخل سخن أوي ، ميعملهوش كدا ، 

روق دمك ..

==

هكلمك جد طبقاً لتكهناتك بمداخلتي : 

مبدئياً : كلامنا من خلال الكيبورد يجرد من المشاعر و الـ  language face 

بالتالي مقدرش أحدق نظري جيداً لأن ممكن يوصلني عكس ما أبطن ، أنا معاك دا عجز لغوي مني ..

*أسف و متزعلش مني* ..

1- بأمانة مش قصدي تريقة أو أستخفاف خالص لأن أعرف إن اللغة العربية فيها شرقية و مغربية منها ، 

بالتالي معرفش سيادتك تابع لأيهما ؟؟ 

كمان اللي بيسأل بيتعلم ، و أنا مش كبير ع التعلم لأن طول ما أنا عايش هتعلم بجد ..

2- طبعاً عظيم محاولتك لأنك أكيد هتستفيد منها و لكل جواد كبوة ..

3- أسمحلي أسألك ، يعني أيه " لوحة مش مكشوفة " ؟؟

بأمانة حبيبي ما بحقد لأن الحقد هيضيع لي وقتي و سلامي الداخلي ، لكن بطمح و ليس بطمع ..

4- أسمحلي أقولك أن معني أني أسمع موسيقي كلاسيك ، مش معني كدا أني مرهف الحس ،

لأن الأذن الموسيقية هي التي تميز توقيت الإيقاع و أنا مش كدا ..

5- مجال الشهادة ليس فخر ، لأن العلم هو المعرفة ، الثقافة هي إدارة المعرفة ..

الشهادة والفلوس تحت رجلي فهتعليني ، لو فوق راسي توطيني ..

6- لم أطالبك بأي تعديل بكلامك لأني واثق أن كل شخص أدائه بيعبر عن فكره ..

أسف ..

==

bye ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

يارب حد ينفذة


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

* حلو جميل
*


----------

